# What can you get FTA on a 20" dish?



## CrAlt (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello all!

Im a tech for DISH and have some old hardware custumers just gave me that i didnt need to RMA..

I was wondering what is out there that would come in on a 20" "dish 500" setup? I know there are a few channels on 110/119 that come in before the box is activated (NASA TV,home shopping stuff, etc..) but what else is out there on other birds? 

I was thinking about saving up for a real FTA setup but for now i would like to see what i can get with what i have with free junk. No im not looking to hack boxes or anything..i pay for service on normal 119/110 channels. 

I dont work much with the 61.5 bird I know when im on a roof setting up a dish for it i hit 2 or 3 other signals on the channel master before i get the right one.


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

CrAlt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Im a tech for DISH and have some old hardware custumers just gave me that i didnt need to RMA..
> 
> ...


I use a 20" dish with two lnbfs as part of my FTA setup...There's not much FTA on 110, but 119 has a whole bunch of commercial-free music audio channels of which I enjoy several...it also has the Angel One and the NASA TV channels. With a 20" dish, you should also be able to pick up the Nimiq satellites (I think they are at 82 and 91) and pick up a lot of free audio channels off the ExpressVu service. I might be wrong, but I don't think there's much for free video channels on those satellites. According to Lyngsat, for awhile last week there were some 14 channels free-to-air on 61.5, including several premium movie channels, but I doubt whether such
offerings would continue for long.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll re-post what my alter ego, Iceberg, posted over at satelliteguys.us

I know this question has been asked alot, so I'll answer it here

"What can I get with a 18" dish" or "What can I get with a Dish 500"

Here is what you can LEGALLY get with a DBS dish

ExpressVu (Nimiq1 at 91)
-XPRS2..this is a info channel for ExpressVu 
-60 audio only channels (40 Galaxie channels and a few radio stations...CBC Radio is an example)

ExpressVu (Nimiq2 at 82)
-5 or 6 audio only channels

Dish 119
-101...the Dish help channel
-213...NASA
-262...Angel One
-501..a screen saying "you have purchased ----------" When a Dish customer orders a sports PPV (like Wrestlemania), when you tune to the channel it is on, you will see this
-9950.."You need a second dish to view this channel"..This is what Dish subscribers see when a local channel is on the 2nd dish (61.5 or 148)
-Muzak audio channels...Both the mono & CD ones are here. Sirius use to be, but sadly they were scrambled 

Dish 110
-Gol TV (407 & 853)..407 is the English version (you have to set the audio to the SAP, Language 2, etc to get English)...853 is the Spanish version
-125, 196, 197, 198...These channels are screens that inform people that local channels are available in a specific area
-9900...The ever compelling "Congratulations..you have a Dish 500"
-103..The PPV previews
-139..The Sports Previews
-485..a channel that tells Dish subscribers how to block out adult channels

Dish 61.5 or 148
-International Promo channel (580)

So there you have it..This is what I can LEGALLY get with a 18" dish


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't forget TV Japan is occasionally in the clear on 61.5 and 148; mostly news broadcasts. If there's an English translation audio feed, you can hear it by setting your preferred language to "Japanese"!


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Dude, I NEVER knew that was you.



TonyM said:


> I'll re-post what my alter ego, Iceberg, posted over at satelliteguys.us
> 
> I know this question has been asked alot, so I'll answer it here
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

You ROCK Tony!!! Thanks for all your good insights!Mike


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

timmy1376 said:


> Dude, I NEVER knew that was you.


yes that is me


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

here is the updated list (some stuff got scrambled since the original posting)

Here is what you can LEGALLY get with a DBS dish

ExpressVu (Nimiq1 at 91)
-XPRS2..this is a info channel for ExpressVu 
-35 radio stations from arounf Canada (CBC Radio as an example)

ExpressVu (Nimiq2 at 82)
-one barker channel

Dish 119
-101...the Dish help channel
-213...NASA
-262...Angel One
-501..a screen saying "you have purchased ----------" When a Dish customer orders a sports PPV (like Wrestlemania), when you tune to the channel it is on, you will see this
-9950.."You need a second dish to view this channel"..This is what Dish subscribers see when a local channel is on the 2nd dish (61.5 or 148)
-Muzak audio channels...Both the mono & CD ones are here. Sirius use to be, but sadly they were scrambled 

Dish 110
-Gol TV (407 & 853)..407 is the English version (you have to set the audio to the SAP, Language 2, etc to get English)...853 is the Spanish version
-9900...The ever compelling "Congratulations..you have a Dish 500"
-103..The PPV previews
-139..The Sports Previews
-485..a channel that tells Dish subscribers how to block out adult channels

Dish 61.5 or 148
-International Promo channel (580)


----------

